# Volunteers wanted for IBS study in Houston, Texas



## uncle-buck (Apr 28, 2009)

Dr. Andrew DuPont of the University of Texas Health Science Center in Houston, Texas is currently involved with a protocol that uses rifaximin for maintenance therapy. This has not been firmly studied in the past, so there is no generally accepted ideal maintenance therapy for IBS. The study protocol incorporates lactulose breath testing (to evaluate for possible small intestinal bacterial overgrowth), symptom diaries, and 1-2 blood and stool samples (so they can further study the genetics of IBS). All of the testing and treatment is free of charge and those enrolled are paid up to $150. All of those enrolled are given active rifaximin for 10 days followed by either rifaximin or placebo for 7 days per month for the following 4 months. Those who are determined to have been given the placebo during the maintenance phase will be given the option of 4 months of rifaximin free of charge at time of completion of the study.For more information and to learn if you qualify for participation, call 713-500-6677.


----------

